# How to Cancel Airmiles Membership?



## Jim9guitars

Does anyone know how to opt out of airmiles and have your info removed from their database? Since the current devaluation of points I have discovered that almost any grocery store that doesn't deal with airmiles has prices so much lower on pretty much everything that it makes shopping at the stores that do redundant. I complained to airmiles when I noticed the change in points value and, well, they haven't handled it well. After scouring the airmiles website for quite a while I still haven't found anything that lets you cancel and have sent an inquiry that has as of yet gone unanswered. I am certain I will save money at these other stores and getting another card out of my wallet is always good. Thanks in advance. Jim


----------



## HaroldCrump

They have a customer service 800 number, no?
If so, call them and ask to cancel/close your account and redeem all outstanding air miles.
Just order a gas card or movie tickets, or whatever.

One note : before calling to cancel/close your account, update your profile online and replace real name, address, phone number, etc. with bogus information.
This will ensure that even if your account or information gets sold to marketers later, you are secure.
I doubt their systems will retain original information after you update it.


----------

